# NOTICE TO HOUSTON VIEWERS: NBC CH. 2 DROPPED IT'S SD STREAM



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

You may need to reprogram Ch. 2's digital channel (35). It seems they have dropped the SD that was on (2-1). It now is (2-1) HD, and (2-3) radar.

Don't know if it will return. I will email one of the engineers there.

5-29-02 - This is a permanent change. Confirmed with KPRC.


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

HD viewers don't want the SD feed back when an HD program is being broadcast. The reason: HD data stream drops from 19 to 13 or 14 Mbs. Big HD PQ difference


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I never understood why channels do this. There is no need to run both a SD and a HD stream together. if I wanted to watch the SD stream I would just tune to the analog channel.

My local CBS does this and it agrivates me because I know the HD picture could be better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Actually, there was a decent reason. Houston's Channel 2 was doing this because there was at least one local cable company that was using Channel 2's digital SD signal to pass along on their cable system. The SD feed was dropped when this company acquired an HD capable receiver that could convert the HD feed to SD. Channel 2's head broadcast engineer is a regular participant on www.avsforum.com, and he described this issue there.


----------

